# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Alfredo 5 ans  DPT 71 se retrouve à la rue !

## aurlie

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Alfredo
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 5 ans 9 mois 
*N° d'identification:* tatoué
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 71 - Saône-et-Loire
*Situation :* Dans la rue








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 
📣 Adoptez un ALFREDO - DPT 71


Son histoire : arrivé de nulle part, un soir, en avril 2018. 
Il est apparu sur mon rebord de fenêtre. Et depuis, il n'a pour ainsi dire jamais quitté le secteur. 
J'ai fais toutes les recherches pour savoir s'il appartenait à quelqu'un mais sans résultats (il était non identifié et mes annonces n'ont rien données).
Il a gîte et couvert sur mon balcon. Un de mes voisins âgé lui avait ouvert son appart parce que ça lui faisait de la peine de le voir dehors par tous les temps. 
Alfredo (répond a son nom)avait accès au canapé et il est très propre (pas de litière dans l appart, Alfredo demandait a sortir).
Mon voisin l'adorait ❣️ mais malheureusement, a cause de problèmes de santé, il a quitté son logement définitivement depuis bientôt 2 semaines.
Je l'ai appris du jour au lendemain. Et Alfredo était censé avoir une solution d'accueil mais c'est tombé à l'eau 🙁
Il n'a donc plus accès au bâtiment et bien évidemment, il ne comprend pas 🙁
(mais je le redis, il a gîte et couvert sur mon balcon)
Alfredo a été castré 

Alfredo est à la fois indépendant mais recherche aussi la compagnie humaine. Par exemple, lorsque mon voisin ou moi étions sur nos balcons, Alfredo venait s'allonger sur le muret, juste pour être en notre compagnie.
C'est un chat très intelligent (!), gourmand et il sait faire comprendre quand il ne veut pas de caresses mais toujours sans agressivité.
Je peux lui mettre une pipette antiparasitaire sans soucis et j'ai déjà pu le soigner. Pour exemple, sa castration avait été mal faite et il a eu besoin de soins pendant plusieurs jours.
Il aime être porté (ronronne et patoune).
Avec ses congénères, c est assez aléatoire.
Il ne dit rien du tout à Dandy (mon toutou).
Nous vivons dans une cité et désormais, Alfredo n'est plus en sécurité.
Il a certes ses habitudes ici mais il ne comprend pas pourquoi il ne peut plus aller se coucher sur le canapé de mon voisin, pourquoi on ne lui ouvre plus la porte du bâtiment.

*Ça devient une urgence de lui trouver au moins déjà un accueil. Il devient indésirable* 

Alors si vous pensez  lui correspondre, n'hésitez pas à me contacter 🙏✍️😺

Son album https://www.facebook.com/media/set?s...9395887&type=3

*****
Bon alors, tu m'adoptes ?

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Panda75

Bonjour,
Avez-vous contacté des associations ?  :Smile: 
Je n'en connais pas près de chez vous mais peut-être un membre ici saurait ?

----------


## GADYNETTE

J'espère que vous allez trouver très vite une solution. Alfredo est magnifique ! tenez nous au courant

----------


## aurlie

> J'espère que vous allez trouver très vite une solution. Alfredo est magnifique ! tenez nous au courant


Merci beaucoup, c'est gentil




> Bonjour,
> Avez-vous contacté des associations ? 
> Je n'en connais pas près de chez vous mais peut-être un membre ici saurait ?


Je connais les assos du coin. Il y en a une qui s'est proposé. A voir si ça se concrétise.

----------


## aurlie

Alfredo  a rendez-vous mercredi prochain pour identification (dermographe pour  que les voisins le voient bien !), test fiv-felv et primo !

----------


## aurlie

Alfredo a bien honoré son rendez-vous véto, a jeun ! 

La clinique me rappelle en fin de matinée pour m indiquer à quelle heure je peux le récupérer.

----------


## aurlie

L'ASV l'a trouvé très cool 😍, il passe bien avec tout le monde !

Age estimé à 5 ans

FIV et FELV -

Primo vaccination faite (voir photo carnet)

Il sera placé sous couvert d'asso (trouvée) 👍

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## aurlie

Merci de continuer les partages pour Alfredo.
On a eu un temps épouvantable aujourd'hui et il a passé la journée dans la niche.

----------


## aurlie

Merci de continuer les partages.

Alfredo a rendez-vous le 18/07 pour sa 2nde injection de vaccins.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère qu'Alfredo va bien et que vous allez trouver une solution

----------


## aurlie

Voila, rendez-vous véto ce matin parce que depuis jeudi, Alfredo a un problème a l’œil (conjonctivite) !

Il est toujours à l'adoption ce gros doudou  ::

----------


## aurlie

Je viens de récupérer Alfredo. Nous avions rdv ce matin pour une cicatrisation qui se passait bizarrement.
La véto qui nous reçoit regarde et ne sait pas trop quoi en penser. Elle veut le sédater légèrement pour regarder de plus près.
Je devais le récupérer en fin de matinée. 
Un autre véto de la clinique me téléphone et me dit que la plaie lui fait penser à un tir de plombs et qu'il va faire une radio. 
A midi, on me rappelle pour me dire que la radio n'a pas mis en évidence la présence de plombs. La plaie est pas jolie. Elle a été nettoyée et recousue. Anti inflammatoires et antibiotiques.
Alfredo est chez moi pour cette journée mais après ?
Il ne peut plus vivre dans ce quartier, c'est trop dangereux 
Merci de continuer les partages afin de lui trouver une solution rapidement.

Lien vers sont album Fb et toutes les infos : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...9395887&type=3

----------


## Delphane

Moi ça me fait penser à un objet "piquant" long et fin, comme une fléchette ou un pic à brochette...
S'il est sociable, un tordu a pu le piquer ou lui lancer une fléchette.  :: 

J'espère que vous allez vite lui trouver une nouvelle famille, il a vraiment une bonne bouille...

----------


## ULTRA67

J'adore ce chat mais hélas je suis au complet avec 3 chiens et 2 chats  :: 
merci pour tout ce que vous faite pour lui

----------

